# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Ứng dụng nhắn tin, kết bạn, chia sẻ ảnh miễn phí trên smartphone

## chuonggoinhanvien

*Wala* - một sản phẩm của người Việt, là ứng dụng cho phép nhắn tin, kết bạn và chia sẻ miễn phí giữa các thuê bao điện thoại di động thông qua wifi, 3G,…. Với một chiếc điện thoại với 3 bước đăng kí, nhập thông tin, xác nhận tài khoản đơn giản, bạn đã có ngay tài khoản để sử dụng các tính năng vô cùng thú vị trên Wala nhé.
Các tính năng chính của Wala bao gồm: nhắn tin (SMS/MMS), tìm kiếm và kết bạn, chia sẻ hình ảnh, trạng thái cho bạn bè và cộng đồng Wala, Facebook.
Dưới đây là một số giao diện chức năng nhé 

*1/ Gửi tin nhắn:*

Người dùng sau khi đăng nhập vào Wala có thể gửi tin nhắn miễn phí cho bạn bè của mình trên Wala thông qua kết nối Internet.
Các tin nhắn được hỗ trợ bởi Wala bao gồm:

- Tin nhắn văn bản với kho icons, emoticons thú vị

​​​- Tin nhắn giọng nói:

​​​

- Tin nhắn nhóm:

​​​
- Tin nhắn chia sẻ địa điểm:


​​​- Tin nhắn chia sẻ ảnh

Người dùng có thể share ảnh từ album sẵn có trên điện thoại hoặc chụp ảnh, chỉnh sửa trực tiếp hay những bức ảnh vẽ bằng tay


​​​
*2/ Lưu giữ và chia sẻ cảm xúc, hình ảnh với bạn bè và cộng đồng*
Với Wala, bạn có thể chia sẻ các thông tin cảm xúc và hình ảnh với bạn bè của mình và cộng đồng bằng cách đăng lên trang chia sẻ cá nhân của mình. Wala hỗ trợ 2 dạng chia sẻ tin: tin văn bản và tin kèm hình ảnh với bộ lọc ảnh tạo ra các hiệu ứng đặc biệt.

​​​
Giao diện chỉnh sửa hình ảnh bằng hiệu ứng:

​​​
​​​


Wala cung cấp cho mỗi người dùng một trang giao diện thống kê, cập nhật và thể hiện tất cả các thông tin được chia sẻ từ bạn bè của người dùng

​​​
​​​Bạn có thể thực hiện các tác vụ lên các hoạt động của bạn bè như: thích (Like),đính thêm người sử dụng (Tag) hoặc bình luận (Comment)



​​​
​​​​​​và người dùng sẽ được hệ thống thông báo ngay khi online:

​​​
*3/ Tìm kiếm và kết bạn*

Danh sách bạn bè:

​​​*a.Tự động kết bạn dựa trên danh bạ điện thoại*

Wala tự động tìm kiếm trong danh bạ điện thoại của người dùng những số điện thoại đã được đăng ký tài khoản trong Wala để thêm những người đó vào danh sách bạn của mình

​​​*b.Mời kết bạn* 

Wala hỗ trợ chức năng mời kết bạn bằng cách nhập số điện thoại của người muốn thêm hoặc mời bạn bè sử dụng Wala bằng tin nhắn hoặc qua Facebook

​​​*c.Tìm kiếm bạn bè theo địa điểm*

Wala cho phép người dùng chia sẻ địa điểm hiện tại của mình để tìm kiếm những người sử dụng Wala khác xung quanh một địa điểm bất kỳ. Wala hiển thị danh sách những người dùng xung quanh địa điểm đấy sắp xếp theo thứ tự khoảng cách từ gần đến xa kèm theo các thông tin: tên hiển thị, giới tính, hình ảnh, trạng thái, trạng thái bạn bè giữa người sử dụng và người dùng, thời gian từ lúc cuối cùng người đó vào chức năng tìm bạn. Người dùng có thể chọn bộ lọc tìm theo giới tính.

​​​*d.Bắt tay tìm bạn*

Chức năng này cho phép người dùng tìm thấy những người khác đang có nhu cầu làm bạn và nói chuyện ngay trong thời điểm hiện tại. Danh sách những người này sẽ được hiển thị và được sắp xếp theo thứ tự khoảng cách từ vị trí hiện tại của người dùng đến những người đó.

​​​
Hiện tại Wala hỗ trợ trên hệ điều hành *Android* và *iOS*

*Download dễ dàng tại:*​​​
​​​*Google Playstore:* https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=wala.chat​​​*Appstore.vn:* http://appstore.vn/ios/home/app/17168​​​

----------


## ductrong85

*Trả lời: Ứng dụng nhắn tin, kết bạn, chia sẻ ảnh miễn phí trên smartphone*

Cả nhà dùng thấy thế nào? ok không [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## greenstars_dj

*Trả lời: Ứng dụng nhắn tin, kết bạn, chia sẻ ảnh miễn phí trên smartphone*

Giao diện nhìn cũng đẹp ha, ủng hộ sản phẩm việt

----------


## blogwhey1

*Trả lời: Ứng dụng nhắn tin, kết bạn, chia sẻ ảnh miễn phí trên smartphone*

nhìn giống zalo quá nhìu sp việt thôi úp sản phẩm này

----------


## hlong001

*Trả lời: Ứng dụng nhắn tin, kết bạn, chia sẻ ảnh miễn phí trên smartphone*

haiz phần mềm zíp quá like nhé

----------

